# PCI-E network card ok with Ubuntu, not Gentoo [partly solved

## CliveHarris

I'm having trouble getting an Intel Pro/1000PT PCI-E network card to work. (82572EI chip). According to Intel's website, it should work with the e1000 driver. I can modprobe e1000 without any problems and the driver shows up in lsmod, but I can't start the port. If I do " /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start" I get a failure with:

*       network interface eth0 does not exist

*       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)                 [ !! ]

I've tried the latest version of the e1000 driver from the Intel website, with the same results.

The card shows up normally with lspci, and I can't see any error messages when the driver installs.

However, if I boot up the Ubuntu 7.04 live CD, then it starts up with no problems and works perfectly. Obviously there's something wrong with my Gentoo installation or configuration.

Any idea what to look for, or what's going wrong?

Thanks

Clive HarrisLast edited by CliveHarris on Tue Jun 19, 2007 12:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## no_hope

are you sure it's called eth0? What do "ifconfig -a" and "dmesg | grep eth" say?

----------

## firesox

If Ubuntu runs with no network problems, just take a look with "lsmod" which modules are loaded during boot up of ubuntu. Is there the e1000? Just play a little around with it, unloading the module with "rmmod e1000" and check with "ifconfig eth0" if the device is up.

Just that, what I would check for.

----------

## Mad Merlin

Check /var/log/messages to see if e1000 spits out any useful information with regards to the network adaptor.

----------

## CliveHarris

Thanks for all the advice. It's allowed me to make some progress

First of all, I've found where the card was hiding. It was at eth2, but I don't know how it got there! 

eth0 was an old pci card which had been removed, eth1 is the onboard via-rhine LAN port which kept crashing, and the new card had been moved up to eth2. 

I'm not sure how this port number allocation works, but I found I could move it back down to eth0 by editing /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net-rules.

Unfortunately, that didn't completely solve the problem. The interface starts up without any problems, but I don't get any data through it. The lights at the back come on to indicate the card has successfully auto-negotiated with the hub, but any attempt to ping anything on the other side of the hub results in a deathly silence. I couldn't find anything helpful in dmesg or /var/log/messages.

However, I made one more discovery. It works if I boot up from the Gentoo 2007.0 install disk. It's definitely using the e1000 driver because it stops working if I rmmod e1000.

So I think it must be a problem with either my kernel or one of the setup files. If I change /etc/conf.d/net to connect through the onboard port (and load the appropriate via-rhine module), then everything works fine - although the connection falls down after a few hours (apparently a known bug on this motherboard)

I'm sure the problem must be something blindingly obvious, but I can't pin it down.

----------

## no_hope

what do ifconfig ethX and ethtool ethX say?

----------

## CliveHarris

Hi,

Thanks for getting back to me. Sorry about the delay replying -  my time zone is about 10 hours different from yours. 

Here is my ifconfig result:

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1B:21:00:3C:22  

          inet addr:192.168.2.40  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Base address:0xe800 Memory:fbee0000-fbf00000 

and here is my ethtool result:

Settings for eth0:

        Supported ports: [ TP ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                1000baseT/Full 

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                1000baseT/Full 

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: Unknown! (65535)

        Duplex: Unknown! (255)

        Port: Twisted Pair

        PHYAD: 0

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

        Supports Wake-on: umbg

        Wake-on: d

        Current message level: 0x00000007 (7)

        Link detected: no

As you can see, Ive managed to persuade the card to return to eth0, by editing /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net-rules. You can see that ethtool thinks the link is down, despite the lights on the card indicating a link is present.

I ran the same tests using an Ubuntu 4.04 liveCD (no changes except for rebooting to the liveCD) and got the following results:

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1B:21:00:3C:22  

          inet addr:192.168.2.232  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21b:21ff:fe00:3c22/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:35 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:56 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:3671 (3.5 KiB)  TX bytes:6550 (6.3 KiB)

          Base address:0xe800 Memory:fbee0000-fbf00000 

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo ethtool eth0

Settings for eth0:

        Supported ports: [ TP ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                1000baseT/Full 

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                1000baseT/Full 

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: 1000Mb/s

        Duplex: Full

        Port: Twisted Pair

        PHYAD: 0

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

        Supports Wake-on: umbg

        Wake-on: d

        Current message level: 0x00000007 (7)

        Link detected: yes

As you can see, it starts up without any problems. Do I need to pass any special parameters with the modprobe command?

This has got me completely stumped. I never would have expected so much difficulty over a simple ethernet card.

thanks,

Clive

----------

## no_hope

well, what you are seeing sure is weird.

could you post results of running the following on both gentoo and ubuntu:

```
uname -a

lsmod

ethtool --driver eth0

ethtool --test eth0

cat /proc/interrupts

dmesg -c #clear kernel message ring buffer

modprobe -r e1000

modprobe e1000 debug=16

sleep 1

dmesg #this will just show new messages since -c

grep E1000 <path to kernel .config file>

```

----------

## CliveHarris

Hi,

As you said, it's certainly looking weird. My guess is that I've screwed up something subtle in the kernel configuration. Anyway, here are the results you asked for. The first dmesg command produced a lot of material. I wasn't sure what was important, so I included the lot. As you can see, it's a MythtV box with 3 tuners on a micro-ATX board. I needed to add a Gig-ethernet port and the only remaining slot was a PCI-e one, so I plugged in a PCI-e ethernet card ... and that's when my troubles started.

By the way, some of the error messages may be because I over-wrote some of the special drivers needed for one of the tuners when I re-compiled the kernel yesterday, and I haven't got round to regenerating them yet.

First the results running Gentoo from the hard disk:

mythtv1 ~ # uname -a

Linux mythtv1 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 #10 SMP PREEMPT Thu Jun 14 20:23:23 EST 2007 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

mythtv1 ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            42784  0 

snd_mixer_oss          18304  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            33280  0 

snd_seq_midi_event     10240  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                50768  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device         10508  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

cx88_dvb               17796  1 

cx88_vp3054_i2c         7808  1 cx88_dvb

dvb_pll                16004  2 cx88_dvb

video_buf_dvb           8708  1 cx88_dvb

dvb_core               75688  1 video_buf_dvb

cx22702                 9732  1 

snd_hda_intel          20120  0 

snd_hda_codec         161920  1 snd_hda_intel

nvidia               4547540  8 

parport_pc             25636  0 

parport                24768  1 parport_pc

pcspkr                  6656  0 

k8temp                  8448  0 

hwmon                   6532  1 k8temp

e1000                 122432  0 

i2c_viapro             11796  0 

via_rhine              24328  0 

tuner                  63528  0 

cx8800                 32908  0 

compat_ioctl32          5248  1 cx8800

cx8802                 18692  1 cx88_dvb

cx88_alsa              14248  0 

snd_pcm                72324  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,cx88_alsa

snd_timer              22660  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    47332  10 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,cx88_alsa,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         11656  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

cx88xx                 64036  4 cx88_dvb,cx8800,cx8802,cx88_alsa

ir_common              30468  1 cx88xx

i2c_algo_bit           11016  2 cx88_vp3054_i2c,cx88xx

tveeprom               17680  1 cx88xx

i2c_core               21632  10 cx88_dvb,cx88_vp3054_i2c,dvb_pll,cx22702,nvidia,i2c_viapro,tuner,cx88xx,i2c_algo_bit,tveeprom

videodev               29696  2 cx8800,cx88xx

v4l2_common            26496  3 tuner,cx8800,videodev

v4l1_compat            17924  2 cx8800,videodev

video_buf              24196  6 cx88_dvb,video_buf_dvb,cx8800,cx8802,cx88_alsa,cx88xx

btcx_risc               8200  4 cx8800,cx8802,cx88_alsa,cx88xx

tsdev                  10176  0 

mythtv1 ~ # ethtool --driver eth0

driver: e1000

version: 7.3.15-k2-NAPI

firmware-version: 5.11-10

bus-info: 0000:03:00.0

mythtv1 ~ # ethtool --test eth0

The test result is PASS

The test extra info:

Register test  (offline)         0

Eeprom test    (offline)         0

Interrupt test (offline)         0

Loopback test  (offline)         0

Link test   (on/offline)         0

mythtv1 ~ # cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0       

  0:      32267   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:          2   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  7:          0   IO-APIC-edge      parport0

  8:          2   IO-APIC-edge      rtc

  9:          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 12:          4   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 14:         37   IO-APIC-edge      ide0

 18:       7339   IO-APIC-fasteoi   libata, ehci_hcd:usb2, uhci_hcd:usb7

 19:       6270   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1

 20:        186   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb3, HDA Intel

 21:          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb4

 22:          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb5

 23:          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb6

 24:          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   cx88[0], cx88[0], cx88[0]

 27:       9165   IO-APIC-fasteoi   nvidia

223:          0   PCI-MSI-edge      eth0

NMI:          0 

LOC:      32229 

ERR:          2

MIS:          0

mythtv1 ~ # dmesg -c

Linux version 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 (root@mythtv1) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #10 SMP PREEMPT Thu Jun 14 20:23:23 EST 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

sanitize start

sanitize end

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000000000 size: 000000000009fc00 end: 000000000009fc00 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000000009fc00 size: 0000000000000400 end: 00000000000a0000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000000e4000 size: 000000000001c000 end: 0000000000100000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 0000000000100000 size: 000000003feb0000 end: 000000003ffb0000 type: 1

copy_e820_map() type is E820_RAM

copy_e820_map() start: 000000003ffb0000 size: 000000000000e000 end: 000000003ffbe000 type: 3

copy_e820_map() start: 000000003ffbe000 size: 0000000000022000 end: 000000003ffe0000 type: 4

copy_e820_map() start: 000000003ffe0000 size: 0000000000020000 end: 0000000040000000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fec00000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 00000000fec01000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000fecc0000 size: 0000000000001000 end: 00000000fecc1000 type: 2

copy_e820_map() start: 00000000ff780000 size: 0000000000880000 end: 0000000100000000 type: 2

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffb0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffb0000 - 000000003ffbe000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffbe000 - 000000003ffe0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffe0000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fecc0000 - 00000000fecc1000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff780000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 262064) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   262064

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   262064

On node 0 totalpages: 262064

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 255 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 32433 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v002 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x000fa810

ACPI: XSDT (v001 A M I  OEMXSDT  0x05000721 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffb0100

ACPI: FADT (v003 A M I  OEMFACP  0x05000721 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffb0290

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x05000721 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffb0390

ACPI: MCFG (v001 A M I  OEMMCFG  0x05000721 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffb0400

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  AMI_OEM  0x05000721 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x3ffbe040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  A0710 A0710000 0x00000000 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:15 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x81] disabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfecc0000] gsi_base[24])

IOAPIC[1]: apic_id 2, version 3, address 0xfecc0000, GSI 24-47

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 2 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

Detected 1995.416 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 260017

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffb000 (fecc0000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1031360k/1048256k available (4319k kernel code, 16304k reserved, 1846k data, 352k init, 130752k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe17000 - 0xfffff000   (1952 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc070d000 - 0xc0765000   ( 352 kB)

      .data : 0xc0537ec8 - 0xc070576c   (1846 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0537ec8   (4319 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3993.30 BogoMIPS (lpj=7986617)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 078bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 00000001

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 078bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000410 00000001 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 17k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

 tbxface-0107 [01] load_tables           : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0005) - 723 Objects with 65 Devices 196 Methods 31 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c07c7150

evxfevnt-0089 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ stepping 02

Total of 1 processors activated (3993.30 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=0 pin2=0

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=4

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0951 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 0F [_GPE] 2 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 7 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:..............................................................................................................................................................

Initialized 30/31 Regions 49/49 Fields 44/44 Buffers 35/36 Packages (732 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:

Executed 0 _INI methods requiring 0 _STA executions (examined 69 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:02:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P7._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.NBPG._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.NBP0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 *6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:02.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: f9000000-fbdfffff

  PREFETCH window: c0000000-cfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

  IO window: e000-efff

  MEM window: fbe00000-fbefffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:13.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: fbf00000-fbffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 27 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 31 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:13.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

microcode: CPU0 not a capable Intel processor

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

JFS: nTxBlock = 8059, nTxLock = 64474

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 16 throttling states)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.14)

nbd: registered device at major 43

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 7

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8237a (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: LITE-ON DVD SHD-16P1S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 1727kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-724.

Loading Adaptec I2O RAID: Version 2.4 Build 5go

Detecting Adaptec I2O RAID controllers...

Adaptec aacraid driver (1.1-5[2423]-mh3)

aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.2 loaded

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

iscsi: registered transport (qla4xxx)

QLogic iSCSI HBA Driver

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.1.11

Copyright(c) 2004-2006 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

DC390: clustering now enabled by default. If you get problems load

        with "disable_clustering=1" and report to maintainers

megasas: 00.00.03.05 Mon Oct 02 11:21:32 PDT 2006

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

GDT-HA: Found 0 PCI Storage RAID Controllers

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.008.

ipr: IBM Power RAID SCSI Device Driver version: 2.3.0 (November 8, 2006)

RocketRAID 3xxx SATA Controller driver v1.0 (060426)

stex: Promise SuperTrak EX Driver version: 3.1.0.1

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 5

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xD000 ctl 0xC802 bmdma 0xB800 irq 18

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xC400 ctl 0xC002 bmdma 0xB808 irq 18

scsi0 : sata_via

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0xD007

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0xD007

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 625142448 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_via

ata2: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0xC407

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD3200AAKS-0 12.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sda: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.03

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.03

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.2[C] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.2: irq 19, io mem 0xddfffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0c.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 18, io mem 0xddfff800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0c.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0c.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0c.0: irq 20, io base 0x0000d800

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.1[B] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0c.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0c.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0c.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000d400

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 22, io base 0x0000b000

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 23, io base 0x0000a800

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000a400

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 7-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 7-1: config 1 has an invalid interface number: 1 but max is 0

usb 7-1: config 1 has no interface number 0

usb 7-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 7-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 7-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: PS/2+USB Mouse as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [PS/2+USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.2-1

input: CHESEN USB Keyboard as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [CHESEN USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:10.2-2

input: CHESEN USB Keyboard as /class/input/input4

input: USB HID v1.10 Device [CHESEN USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:10.2-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

md: linear personality registered for level -1

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

raid6: int32x1    791 MB/s

raid6: int32x2    826 MB/s

raid6: int32x4    702 MB/s

raid6: int32x8    542 MB/s

raid6: mmxx1     1612 MB/s

raid6: mmxx2     2936 MB/s

raid6: sse1x1    1487 MB/s

raid6: sse1x2    2413 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    2490 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    3353 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x2 (3353 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

raid5: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

   pIII_sse  :  5930.000 MB/sec

raid5: using function: pIII_sse (5930.000 MB/sec)

md: multipath personality registered for level -4

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ processors (version 2.00.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x6

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x8

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12

Using IPI Shortcut mode

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

ReiserFS: sda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda3: journal params: device sda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda3: checking transaction log (sda3)

ReiserFS: sda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 352k freed

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

cx2388x alsa driver version 0.0.6 loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 24

CORE cx88[0]: subsystem: 107d:665e, board: WinFast DTV2000 H [card=51,autodetected]

TV tuner 63 at 0x1fe, Radio tuner -1 at 0x1fe

cx2388x cx88-mpeg Driver Manager version 0.0.6 loaded

input: cx88 IR (WinFast DTV2000 H) as /class/input/input5

cx88[0]/1: CX88x/0: ALSA support for cx2388x boards

cx88[0]/2: cx2388x 8802 Driver Manager

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.2[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 24

cx88[0]/2: found at 0000:00:0b.2, rev: 5, irq: 24, latency: 64, mmio: 0xde000000

cx2388x v4l2 driver version 0.0.6 loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 24

cx88[0]/0: found at 0000:00:0b.0, rev: 5, irq: 24, latency: 64, mmio: 0xf8000000

tuner 0-0061: chip found @ 0xc2 (cx88[0])

tuner 0-0061: type set to 63 (Philips FMD1216ME MK3 Hybrid Tuner)

tuner 0-0061: type set to 63 (Philips FMD1216ME MK3 Hybrid Tuner)

tuner 0-0063: chip found @ 0xc6 (cx88[0])

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.2 Sept-11-2006 Written by Donald Becker

cx88[0]/0: registered device video0 [v4l2]

cx88[0]/0: registered device vbi0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 25

eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0x1a000, 00:0e:a6:f5:18:27, IRQ 25.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x7849 advertising 01e1 Link 0000.

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.15-k2-NAPI

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 28 (level, low) -> IRQ 26

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

e1000: 0000:03:00.0: e1000_probe: (PCI Express:2.5Gb/s:Width x1) 00:1b:21:00:3c:22

e1000: eth1: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input6

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 24 (level, low) -> IRQ 27

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-8776  Mon Oct 16 21:56:04 PDT 2006

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:01.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:01.0 to 64

cx2388x dvb driver version 0.0.6 loaded

cx8802_register_driver() ->registering driver type=dvb access=shared

CORE cx88[0]: subsystem: 107d:665e, board: WinFast DTV2000 H [card=51]

cx88[0]/2: cx2388x based dvb card

DVB: registering new adapter (cx88[0]).

DVB: registering frontend 0 (Conexant CX22702 DVB-T)...

ReiserFS: sda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda4: journal params: device sda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda4: checking transaction log (sda4)

ReiserFS: sda4: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 987988k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:987988k

APIC error on CPU0: 00(0 :Cool: 

eth1: link down

**WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA I2C Device] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

**WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA I2C Device] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

**WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA I2C Device] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

APIC error on CPU0: 08(0 :Cool: 

mythtv1 ~ # modprobe -r e1000

mythtv1 ~ # modprobe e1000 debug=16

mythtv1 ~ # sleep 1

mythtv1 ~ # dmesg

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.15-k2-NAPI

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 28 (level, low) -> IRQ 26

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

e1000: 0000:03:00.0: e1000_probe: (PCI Express:2.5Gb/s:Width x1) 00:1b:21:00:3c:22

e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

mythtv1 ~ # grep E1000 /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_E1000=m

CONFIG_E1000_NAPI=y

CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT=y

mythtv1 ~ # 

================================================================

now the results running Ubuntu from a LiveCD (NB Ubuntu requires you to run root commands as sudo):

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo uname -a

Linux ubuntu 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

e1000                 126016  0 

binfmt_misc            12680  1 

rfcomm                 40856  0 

l2cap                  25728  5 rfcomm

bluetooth              55908  4 rfcomm,l2cap

ppdev                  10116  0 

lp                     12452  0 

powernow_k8            16064  0 

cpufreq_userspace       5408  0 

cpufreq_stats           7360  0 

cpufreq_powersave       2688  0 

cpufreq_ondemand        9228  1 

freq_table              5792  3 powernow_k8,cpufreq_stats,cpufreq_ondemand

cpufreq_conservative     8200  0 

tc1100_wmi              8068  0 

sony_acpi               6284  0 

pcc_acpi               13184  0 

dev_acpi               12292  0 

video                  16388  0 

sbs                    15652  0 

i2c_ec                  5888  1 sbs

dock                   10268  0 

container               5248  0 

button                  8720  0 

battery                10756  0 

asus_acpi              17308  0 

backlight               7040  1 asus_acpi

ac                      6020  0 

ipv6                  268704  8 

fuse                   46612  1 

snd_hda_intel          21912  1 

snd_hda_codec         205440  1 snd_hda_intel

cx88_alsa              14600  0 

snd_pcm_oss            44544  0 

snd_mixer_oss          17408  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_pcm                79876  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,cx88_alsa,snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           4740  0 

snd_seq_oss            32896  0 

snd_seq_midi            9600  0 

snd_rawmidi            25472  1 snd_seq_midi

snd_seq_midi_event      8448  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi

snd_seq                52592  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_timer              23684  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq

snd_seq_device          9100  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq

snd                    54020  13 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,cx88_alsa,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device

tuner                  61864  0 

soundcore               8672  1 snd

snd_page_alloc         10888  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

cx8800                 35212  0 

psmouse                38920  0 

serio_raw               7940  0 

pcspkr                  4224  0 

xpad                    9988  0 

parport_pc             36388  1 

parport                36936  3 ppdev,lp,parport_pc

cx8802                 19332  0 

cx88xx                 67364  3 cx88_alsa,cx8800,cx8802

ir_common              31236  1 cx88xx

i2c_algo_bit            8712  1 cx88xx

i2c_viapro             10132  0 

tveeprom               15888  1 cx88xx

i2c_core               22784  6 i2c_ec,tuner,cx88xx,i2c_algo_bit,i2c_viapro,tveeprom

compat_ioctl32          2304  1 cx8800

video_buf              26116  4 cx88_alsa,cx8800,cx8802,cx88xx

k8temp                  6656  0 

btcx_risc               5896  4 cx88_alsa,cx8800,cx8802,cx88xx

videodev               28160  2 cx8800,cx88xx

v4l2_common            25216  3 tuner,cx8800,videodev

af_packet              23816  6 

shpchp                 34324  0 

v4l1_compat            15236  2 cx8800,videodev

amd64_agp              13700  0 

via_agp                11264  1 

pci_hotplug            32576  1 shpchp

agpgart                35400  2 amd64_agp,via_agp

evdev                  11008  5 

tsdev                   8768  0 

squashfs               49028  1 

loop                   17800  2 

unionfs                74020  1 

nls_cp437               6784  1 

isofs                  36284  1 

ide_cd                 32672  1 

cdrom                  37664  1 ide_cd

usbhid                 26592  0 

hid                    27392  1 usbhid

ext3                  133128  0 

jbd                    59816  1 ext3

mbcache                 9604  1 ext3

sg                     36252  0 

sd_mod                 23428  2 

via82cxxx              10372  0 [permanent]

sata_via               12548  1 

ata_generic             9092  0 

libata                125720  2 sata_via,ata_generic

scsi_mod              142348  3 sg,sd_mod,libata

via_rhine              25608  0 

mii                     6528  1 via_rhine

generic                 5124  0 [permanent]

ehci_hcd               34188  0 

uhci_hcd               25360  0 

usbcore               134280  5 xpad,usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

thermal                14856  0 

processor              31048  2 powernow_k8,thermal

fan                     5636  0 

fbcon                  42656  0 

tileblit                3584  1 fbcon

font                    9216  1 fbcon

bitblit                 6912  1 fbcon

softcursor              3200  1 bitblit

vesafb                  9220  0 

capability              5896  0 

commoncap               8192  1 capability

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo ethtool --driver eth0

driver: e1000

version: 7.3.15-k2-NAPI

firmware-version: 5.11-10

bus-info: 0000:03:00.0

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo ethtool --test eth0

The test result is PASS

The test extra info:

Register test  (offline)         0

Eeprom test    (offline)         0

Interrupt test (offline)         0

Loopback test  (offline)         0

Link test   (on/offline)         0

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0       

  0:     103343   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:          2   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  7:          0   IO-APIC-edge      parport0

  8:          3   IO-APIC-edge      rtc

  9:          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 12:          4   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 14:       7386   IO-APIC-edge      ide0

 18:        626   IO-APIC-fasteoi   eth0

 19:        715   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb1, HDA Intel

 20:          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb2

 21:          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb3

 22:          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb4

 23:       9684   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb5, ehci_hcd:usb7, libata

 24:      33361   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb6

 25:        625   IO-APIC-fasteoi   eth1

 26:          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   cx88[0], cx88[0], cx88[0]

NMI:          0 

LOC:     103228 

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dmesg -c

[  260.556000] ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:00.0 disabled

[  260.644000] Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.15-k2-NAPI

[  260.644000] Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[  260.644000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 28 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[  260.644000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

[  260.700000] e1000: 0000:03:00.0: e1000_probe: (PCI Express:2.5Gb/s:Width x1) 00:1b:21:00:3c:22

[  260.772000] e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[  261.516000] e1000: eth0: e1000_request_irq: Unable to allocate MSI interrupt Error: -22

[  261.520000] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[  263.316000] e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex

[  263.316000] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[  279.816000] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[  401.076000] e1000: eth0: e1000_diag_test: offline testing starting

[  405.356000] e1000: eth0: e1000_intr_test: testing unshared interrupt

[  408.080000] e1000: eth0: e1000_request_irq: Unable to allocate MSI interrupt Error: -22

[  408.084000] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

[  410.084000] e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog: NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex

[  413.356000] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo modprobe -r e1000

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo modprobe e1000 debug=16

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo sleep 1

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dmesg

[  414.156000] ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:00.0 disabled

[  414.176000] Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.15-k2-NAPI

[  414.176000] Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[  414.176000] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 28 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[  414.176000] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

[  414.232000] e1000: 0000:03:00.0: e1000_probe: (PCI Express:2.5Gb/s:Width x1) 00:1b:21:00:3c:22

[  414.308000] e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grep E1000 /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic/.config

CONFIG_E1000=m

CONFIG_E1000_NAPI=y

# CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT is not set

Good luck and many thanks

Clive

----------

## CliveHarris

OK. I did a big faultfinding session over the weekend, trying to pinpoint what was going wrong. It's looking like I've got a problem with the motherboard.

After re-compiling the kernel numerous times (using variants of the Ubuntu .config file), the PCI-E ethernet card suddenly started working. I was congratulating myself on having solved the problem until I discovered that one of the PCI tuner cards had vanished! MythTv couldn't find it and it didn't show up on lspci. When I removed the ethernet card the tuner came back again.

Doing a google search on the motherboard (Asus A8V-VM SE), it appears that various problems have been discovered. The manufacturer's website has some bios upgrades (which I had applied), and one of them notes a problem with PCI-E network cards vanishing. My guess is that, in curing that problem, they've created a new one. 

So it looks like I've either got to to wait for a new bios, or get a new motherboard (and CPU and RAM .. because they're socket939 and DDR1). In the meantime I've found a workaround to stop the onboard LAN port crashing. It seems that it won't crash if it's kept permanently busy, so I've got it constantly pinging another PC on my network. Not entirely satisfactory, but it will have to do for now.

So, does anyone have a recommendation for a new motherboard? It must be micro-ATX or smaller (to fit in the case), it must be good with Linux and MythTv (i.e.good onboard sound and,ideally, onboard TVout) and it must have a reliable onboard LAN (preferably gigabit).  I've gone off Asus after this problem, but I don't know if the others are any better.

----------

## no_hope

From looking at information in your previous post, it looks like you may have interrupt conflicts (note that in gentoo and ubuntu the card was using different interrupts). 

You may be able to do something about that in the bios. It may let you assign interrupts or disable built-in devices. Or, if you have this flexibility on a small-form-factor machine, try plugging your PCI devices into different slots.

Good luck

----------

## CliveHarris

Yes, I was beginning to suspect interrupt problems, but I'm not sure there's much I can do about it. I've already de-activated non-essential on-board interrupt sources (serial port, parallel port, on-board graphics, on-board LAN) and there's no real scope for moving cards around. Both pci slots are occupied with the two tuners, the pcie-16 slot contains a graphics card, and the ethernet card (which started the trouble) is in the one remaining pcie-1 slot. Looking at the board specifications, it seems that both pcie slots share an interrupt and I've heard that Nvidia graphics drivers don't like sharing interrupts with anything else - that may be why the Ubuntu disk worked correctly, it would have been using the open-source nv driver. The BIOS settings didn't give much scope for re-allocating interrupts (just switching off on-board peripherals)

Of course, all this started because the on-board LAN kept locking up and the on-board graphics was too slow (as well as lacking Tv-Out). I think I may be demanding too much from a low-end motherboard, so I'm beginning to think I may be better off getting a better motherboard and using this one elsewhere in a less demanding application (possibly a remote front-end for the MythTv box).

Anyway, thanks very much for your help. It was much appreciated.

Clive

----------

